# Watery white droppings



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

one of my new pigeons was an all water and a little rod like green solid dropping but now it had turned into all watery and white dropping......what could be the problem???


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. There is a problem for sure. Can you give it a small piece of garlic in the mouth to swallow? Also see if you can weigh it.
Other members may know what is causing it, but i am only guessing that it is coccidia.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

his weight has decreases since i bought him.... he has pooped 2-3 times this morning and all are white watery dropping .


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

his dropping is all white and watery no solid green matter....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird is STARVING and that is why the droppings look that way. They usually stop eating if they are sick and they can die from starving themselves, you need to intervene.

Please remove the bird from the rest of your birds and put in a carrier lined with paper towels in a warm location, out of drafts of air.

Follow the guidelines here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

If the bird is still drinking on its own you need to start hand feeding/force feeding or the bird will succumb to starvation. Check down the birds throat to see if there are any obstructions/lesions that are keeping it from eating. 

You can easily hand feed frozen peas, that have been defrosted, drained wand warmed) Gently open beak and put a pea on back of tongue, allow bird to swallow and close beak and repeat about 12 times. *


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The bird is either starving, or its crop is not emptying properly. The poops are starvation poops, without the green solid part.
Check if the crop has grains in it, and check for any bad smell from the crop. Sometimes the stress of coming to a new place can cause slow crop.
If it is slow crop, you can give him ACV water to drink, and gently massage the crop to aid movement. Make water available at all times.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi darkangel,
Can you post pics of the droppings please???


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

these are the pics of the gropping and also the pic of the bird.....








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

[/url]








[/url]


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

and also the droppings have dried up!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is not eating, or his crop is not emptying. Feel his crop and see if it has anything in it. New birds should always be quarantined for a month before adding to your other birds, or you risk bringing illness into the loft. Have you checked down his throat yet, way down deep with a flashlight? How long have you had him?


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

its been a week since i got him... i hand feed him some green peas and groundnut.... and also gave him some water......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to get him out of the loft and inside where he is warm. You don't want to leave a sick bird in with your other birds. He needs to be fed at least 50 defrosted and warmed peas a couple of times a day, but only after the crop empties. I would start with fewer for now though, and do it more often. Maybe 30 three times a day, if crop is emptying okay.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Sometime the birds do not eat when isolated. I have tried to liberate them in the yard and noticed that the surrounding birds increase the patient's appetite. Then i would put a cage over the feeding patient to keep it from getting harassed. It has worked in stimulating appetite, but the cross contamination risk is there somewhat. I think it is not a bad last option. Also, the hand feeding is additionally important. Small dog kibble is good to give, and so is butter even though some say otherwise. Good luck angel of dark.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keeping him outside is a bad idea. He needs to be kept warm. And he doesn't need his appetite stimulated right now, as he should be hand fed. Sick birds don't have an appetite. And they cannot regulate their body temperature, so he needs to be kept warm. It really isn't hard to keep one bird in the house. If important enough, then you do it.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I have had trouble with green peas when there is a case of slow crop. The grains ultimately get through the crop with a lot of crop massages, but the peas being bigger stay and ferment, and could take two or more days to finally get through the crop. While the bird can vomit out the seeds and water in the worst scenario, the peas are difficult to take back.
I would suggest not to give the peas /groundnuts but only small, easily digestible seeds, after you have checked for crop emptiness. If the crop has yesterday's stuff, give him warm water to drink and massage the crop gently to aid emptying. Only once the crop is empty, give him grains/seeds.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

took him to the vet...she prescribed a dewormer and emofloxacin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kunju, do you use the frozen peas which have been defrosted? They will usually go through easily. They are precooked before freezing, and when defrosted are very soft and contain moisture. They are very easily digested. I'm thinking those are not what you have used.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

the food and water remains in his crop.... i think there is some kind of blockage or something.......what to do..???


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Add apple cider vinegar in water (a tablespoon to half of a liter) and make her drink by keeping her with beak's tip in water for a while. After that, massage the lower part orf the crop, where is the communication channel with the gizzard.

The blockage could be in the crop or in the gizzard. If is in gizzard (you can't know where it is) it may help giving her few drops of sweet almond oil (that should not contain any alcohol) and honey.

The blockage could be mechanical, some food or object stuck there or biological, some fungi grown here, candida most probable. The vinegar is for candida.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

darkangel said:


> took him to the vet...she prescribed a dewormer and emofloxacin



Did the vet say the bird had canker? Did they do a throat or crop swab? What tests did they do?
Canker can cause blockage, but other things could also be the problem. Was it an avian vet?


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

i gave massage to his crop last night and some emofloxacin ... today moring his dropping were dark brown(reddish) and after that some peas and ground nut i have given him... thn now his dropping have greenish matters but suspended in water...very watery....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

give the medication time to work, keep pigeon feed (peas, corn, seeds ) infront of him at all times. I would treat the bird for canker as well ..ask your vet about doing that.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I have used defrosted peas, but the problem is when there is a mechanical obstruction in the crop, these peas do not pass through and instead ferment there. 
The ACV will help to combat the nasty bacteria/fungi in the crop. Giving water to drink and immediately massaging the crop afterwards will help the fermented stuff to go down.

Time is of essence in dealing with sour crop. An adult bird can go for like 4 days without food, just water. In the meantime, if the crop is cleared and healed, food passage and digestion will resume and the bird is saved. If food is allowed to ferment in the crop and the bird gets weak, things will go in a downward spiral. 

If the bird has enough health, it is best to let it go hungry for a day and give just ACV water, as I did for a baby pigeon last week. Check if the crop is emptied, and if not, let it fast for another day. If the pigeon gets weak, give liquid feed and give warm water massages regularly...

I suggest to treat for canker too.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

one of my pigeon which is incubating her first eggs started to throw up seeds..... i gave some enrofloxacin and a dewormer.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

small amounts of carrot baby food can be crop fed if you can do that..make it warmish first and massage after feeding it directly in the crop, it moves through well. I have had trouble with peas staying in the crop too.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

its pretty hot in this part of the year in our location... and i think it making my pigeons weak ... is there any particular medicines or food i can use to make them endure the heat..???

i give them fresh water thrice a day ...and to bath once a week.... and ialso bath them on my own once a week too...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I read that Mr Shanon (Harry?) was using tiles on his roof to keep the loft/coop cool. Some people put ice in the water. I use sponges under the roof as a barrier from sun. Some people use misters. Trees help with the shade and surface temperatures around the loft. Having the loft off the floor should help some, because the ground heats up alot. I wonder if there was a way to dig up a hole in he ground like the desert dwellers sometime do as shelters. Keep all reflections from the sun away from the birds because they bring heat. Avoid the foods that heat up the pigeons like oily seeds. Some folks add rice because it absorbs moisture. Do not handle/breed/stress birds because they overheat easily. They need access to a salt lick/block And lastly, stick with the local breeds that can handle the heat better.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello again. I think you have a problem with high humidity and heat to which i have no experience. I am hoping someone from your part of the world can help you here on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not be breeding the pigeons, use fake eggs.


----------

